# He is sooooo CUTE!



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

You still have a lot to learn, but it is pretty.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Harue said:


> You still have a lot to learn, but it is pretty.


 :?: What does this person mean??


----------



## lotte (Jan 28, 2008)

i can agree to "this person" ^^
i guess he just meant that the head of the horse is a little bit too long and... kind of crooked, dunno... but nevertheless it's cute


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

lotte said:


> i can agree to "this person" ^^
> i guess he just meant that the head of the horse is a little bit too long and... kind of crooked, dunno... but nevertheless it's cute


O well.... I tried my best on it.... Nobody's perfect!


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

i think you did pretty well.
they is no such thing is perfect its very good


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree. The more drawing you do, the better you get at it and I think your drawing is good. I like the line work and I think there's something elegant about the position of the eye and his ear.

Great job! And don't let anyone get you down, and NEVER apologize for your art!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You have great raw talent. Just keep drawing and you will get better and better. Don't let anyone discourage you from doing the things you love to do! How old are you?


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> You have great raw talent. Just keep drawing and you will get better and better. Don't let anyone discourage you from doing the things you love to do! How old are you?


 32 Years old


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You should see my drawings, it looks like something my dog just regergatated! For real!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I think you did a good job too!


----------

